# Clams, Clams, Clams



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Close thread please


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Close thread please


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Send a PM Thanks everyone.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I went to the BIGSHOW tonight, amazing selection, it was hard to choose! Came home a clammy camper! Thanks Dave!


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

Pls don't m the size and price on the fifth pic clam.

Thanks

D


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Rappyfly said:


> Pls don't m the size and price on the fifth pic clam.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> D


Its about 5" - $125


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Amazing selection of clams and coral! Came home very happy

Dave send me your email address!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Price on this one?


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

PM sent about the clam.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Sent a PM Cheryl.


----------

